
Caffeine Doesn't Give You Heart Palpitations, Study Finds - hectorxp
http://www.nbcnews.com/health/heart-health/caffeine-doesn-t-give-you-heart-palpitations-study-finds-n504741
======
kordless
I had heart palps and ear ringing for years - both of which were related to my
high blood pressure. The two things I removed from my diet which eliminated
the palps and ringing were gluten and stress. I still drink lots of caffeine
and take pills for the blood pressure.

